# تجارب مميزة في مجال بدائل الطاقة (لأطفال المدارس) والتوعية العامة



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أقدم لكم مجموعة مواد عربية وأجنبية في مجال التوعية بأهمية الطاقة:15: 

أيضا في مجال التعليم للمرحلة الثانوية والجامعية 

وسأقوم بتحميلها مرحليا حسب وقتي وأتمنى أن تطرحوا مالديكم أيضا

معا للنهوض بتكنولوجيا الطاقة المتجددة في مجتمعنا العربي والاسلامي:13: 

مرفق مع هذه المشاركة

1) ملف متكامل بمجموعة رائعة من التجارب في هذا المجال [BLINK](بالعربية)[/BLINK]

2) ملف بالصور والتفاصيل لتجربة صناعة سيارة تعمل بالخلايا الشمسية (انجليزية)


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (20 يوليو 2006)

أنتظر تعليقاتكم على التجارب


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا جـــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا 
جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا جــــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــــرا 
جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا جـــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــرا 
جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا جــــــــزاك الله خيــــــــرا 
جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا جـــــــزاك الله خيـــــــرا 
جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا جــــــزاك الله خيــــــرا 
جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا جـــــزاك الله خيـــــرا 
جــــزاك الله خيــــرا جــــزاك الله خيــــرا


----------



## رياح الجنة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على جهودك وجزاك الله كل خير على كل معلومة أفدت بها حد​


----------



## مفكر الأمة (24 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

والسلام


----------



## Gha30liah30 (23 مايو 2009)

فرج الله لك كل هم وغم 

thank you


----------



## الشاطرنبيل (25 مايو 2009)

أنا الدكتور نبيل كاظم عبد الصاحب أشكرك على هذا الأنجاز ممكن تزودني بطريقة عمل ماكينة لحام على الطاقة الشمسية ؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2009)

أخي د/ كاظم

راجع دروس الطاقة المتجددة وستجد روابطها كاملة في موضوع الفهرس المثبت ...

موفق


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (5 يوليو 2009)

أخى العزيز . . . 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (5 يوليو 2009)

*
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
*


----------



## fastbit (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## nabawy2002 (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا اخي على جهودك وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## saed4529 (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

للرفع ...............


----------



## engauday (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
اتمنى ان تتوفر بعض التجارب البسيطة لكي نعلمها لاطفالنا 
وفقكم الله


----------



## ربيع1 (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكو كثير لان التوعية كثير مطلوبة هذه الأيام


----------



## matrex129 (1 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير ياأخي محمد*

:13:انا جدا مهتم بهذا الموضوع واعمل عليه دراسة 

وبالمناسبة انا اسمي محمد الكردي من دمشق وانت من اي بلد :79:


----------



## يونس دلي (1 أغسطس 2010)

لدي بحث بالعنفات الشاقولية ذات الريش المستقيمة هل من يساعدني


----------



## weswes (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ليزر2011 (7 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي
واتمنى ان تستمر بطرح مواضيع مميزة مثل هذا الموضوع..


----------



## hussien95 (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نصف القمر (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------

